
Microsoft says yes to future encrypted DNS requests in Windows - justadudeama
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/11/microsoft-announces-plans-to-support-encrypted-dns-requests-eventually/#p3
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21562295](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21562295).

